# Source Copy



## Exeldro (Apr 17, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Source Copy - Copy and paste scenes, sources and filters on clipboard



> Copy and paste scenes, sources and filters on clipboard
> 
> View attachment 70163



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 19, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Copy with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> Add options to save and load json files



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jefrychen (Apr 20, 2021)

thanks to made this feature available, now its easy to copy complicate scene between scene collection


----------



## sneaky4oe (Apr 20, 2021)

Why isn't it built into OBS itself?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Apr 23, 2021)

Much appreciated. I'm looking forward to seeing this mature. 
Does this already check for groups [I think I'm phrasing this right] within a scene not being in the target Scene Collection? 
It would be nice to have a list of caveats - ie what can and can not be copied, or what the expected behavior is when copying something that isn't set up on another scene collection, possibly on a different PC


----------



## wgp123 (Apr 25, 2021)

Another super plugin! Thank you! I'm wondering if it could be updated to save, copy and paste an entire "Scene Collection" as well? That would be really awsome and allow me to make backup's of entire Scene collections :)


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 25, 2021)

@wgp123 OBS has build in export and import scene collection, is that not working for you?


----------



## wgp123 (Apr 25, 2021)

Very good point and something I overlooked. I was too focused on the Source Copy you created, which is great! Thanks!


----------



## neilis (May 12, 2021)

Wonderful plugin, essential to production!
Just wondering about duplicate names: loading a scene named "xyz", after you create a new "xyz", gives you two scenes with the same name. Since OBS itself prevents you to do such thing, might this cause some kind of crash in the future?


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2021)

@neilis l need to add checks to the plugin to prevent that


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 3, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Copy with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> fix crash pasting or loading a filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 5, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Copy with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> fix duplicate source names
> fix nested scenes and groups



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jumanjaydazed (Jun 11, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Source Copy - Copy and paste scenes, sources and filters on clipboard
> 
> ...


Awesome...saves a ton of time.  Just a heads up, or I'm an idiot and can't figure it out..... is there a way to copy mic/aux fliters, not audio input? I couldn't find a way to do it, other than adding a new audio input source, copy mic filters, paste them into the new audio input and then save them individually


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 11, 2021)

@jumanjaydazed that is a good idea, I will add it to my to do list.


----------



## Vaesive (Aug 21, 2021)

Is this incompatible with OBS 27? I'm following along with the video and neither loading or pasting does anything.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 21, 2021)

@Vaesive yes it should work fine with OBS 27, can you paste in notepad to see if the data is copied correct?


----------



## Vaesive (Aug 21, 2021)

I saved the scene I wished to duplicate, renamed the scene then loaded the json file and it finally did load the scene properly. However, it is all references to the the original scene so it's no different than using "duplicate scene" in default OBS which I believe is not the intended outcome.

@Exeldro What do you want me to paste in notepad, exactly?


----------



## Vaesive (Aug 21, 2021)

Maybe I misunderstood the use of the plugin? I thought I'd be able to copy/paste an entire scene and make minor adjustments _while within the same Scene Collection._ Sort of like having a "template" scene to use as a skeleton. Is this not true?


----------



## Vaesive (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeah, something is goofy; either I have a conflict with something, am confused as to how this plugin should work or something isn't working right.

What is the expected outcome out this workflow?

Create a "Template" scene with a group that has various text fields/images/whatever inside it.
Save the "Template" scene.
MOVE all the items in the group outside of the group of the Template scene.
Rename the Template scene to something like "Original"
Load in the saved "Template" scene.
I would have expected the saved file would have the group with the items inside it but when you load it in it's just a scene named "Template" that has a group that is empty inside.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 22, 2021)

@Vaesive this plugin does not duplicate sources, when pasting/loading the plugin checks if the source exists before creating it, because the source name must be unique.


----------



## SonicXVe (Aug 28, 2021)

Got myself into a bit of trouble when I was copying "Scene" from one collection to another. Overwrote the existing sources without any warning. I was able to restore from the .bak as long as I made a copy before closing OBS, but a confirmation before overwriting any existing scene/sources would be appreciated.


----------



## xMRi (Nov 6, 2021)

This addin doesn´t work with a special scene I want to copy.
I saved it. Neither Copy&Paste nore Save&Load works


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 26, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Copy with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.4



> add save and load transform
> make copy and paste transform only work when OBS has the focus



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kib (Jun 1, 2022)

I can copy Filters from my audio source


----------



## Kib (Jun 1, 2022)

Cant copy anything from audiomixer


----------



## TVEngineer (Jun 3, 2022)

Create a scene with 2 text sources (GDI+)8 and (GDI+)9 in collection 1
Create a scene with 2 different text sources (GDI+)8 and (GDI+)9 in collection 2

Copy or save scene from collection 1
Paste or load the scene saved from collection 1 into collection 2
Loaded scene contains text source 1 from collection 2 not scene from collection 1
So it appears that renumbering of source objects between collections does not occur when the same object number is present in both collections. Can you correct this by renumbering objects during loading so they have unique numbers?


----------



## fidgetyflower (Jun 11, 2022)

The source copy button isn't showing up in my tools menu at all for some reason.


----------



## Flunk (Jun 18, 2022)

Just so I understand this correctly, Source Copy will allow me to copy an existing SCENE along with all its SOURCES, paste it into another Scene Collection, and when I make any changes to the Scene and its respective sources, it will not mirror those changes to the SCENE I originally copied from?


----------



## Fr_Dae (Jul 30, 2022)

Dearest developer, I am an average user of Lubuntu 18.04x64.

I have unzipped your zip in the following folder



> /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins/
> /usr/lib/obs-plugins/
> ~/.config/obs-studio/plugin_config/



nothing works, I don't see your tools.
Could you detail here, step by step, what I have to do to install it correctly please?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Copy with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> add options to copy script settings
> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hevisko (Sep 17, 2022)

Where do I get the older 0.1.4 for OBS 27..x.y ?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 18, 2022)

hevisko said:


> Where do I get the older 0.1.4 for OBS 27..x.y ?








						Source Copy - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## TomHart (Sep 22, 2022)

I am really struggling to work out how to make this work on my Mac - have OBS 28.0.1 but I can't work out what to do with the file once I download it

Would appreciate some advice please


----------



## Keith Schneider (Sep 29, 2022)

This plugin, source-copy, as well as the source-dock plugins both crash obs (same issues it looks like) when starting obs.  Key thing is I'm on Fedora 36 with OBS 28.x, KDE Desktop.

They both fail to load the plugin with the following errors (invoked from a Konsole terminal):

info: [Source Copy] loaded version 0.2.1
QWidget: Must construct a QApplication before a QWidget
Aborted (core dumped)

The zip files I used were the ones for ubuntu 22.04 (the zip had two tar.gz files in them).  Your build info at github seems to all point to rebuilding obs studio - is there a procedure for building the plugin(s) individually from source?  Both these plugins look very useful and interesting.  fwiw - Fedora install of OBS is via RPM via rpmfusion.org site.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savage_Doswelk (Sep 29, 2022)

How do you load or paste Group?

I can Copy Group or Save Group but cannot work out how to load it or paste elsewhere :S

Great product by the way :D


----------



## Gamerzfanz21 (Oct 11, 2022)

Im using OBS Studio version 27x, I installed Source Copy v0.1.4 ( as 0.2.1 is for version 28x), but it's not showing up under the Tools Menu?
(I'm using version 27x for StreamFX)


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 11, 2022)

@Gamerzfanz21 can you check your obs log file to see if the plugin gives an error loading?


----------



## Gamerzfanz21 (Oct 12, 2022)

@Exeldro

Under Loaded Modules, it doesn't even show source copy dll even loading.  But I don't see any other info about source copy in the log files anywhere.



```
21:30:03.580:   Loaded Modules:
21:30:03.580:     win-wasapi.dll
21:30:03.580:     win-mf.dll
21:30:03.580:     win-dshow.dll
21:30:03.580:     win-decklink.dll
21:30:03.580:     win-capture.dll
21:30:03.580:     vlc-video.dll
21:30:03.580:     text-freetype2.dll
21:30:03.580:     StreamFX.dll
21:30:03.580:     rtmp-services.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-x264.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-vst.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-transitions.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-text.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-qsv11.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-outputs.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-filters.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
21:30:03.580:     obs-browser.dll
21:30:03.580:     image-source.dll
21:30:03.580:     frontend-tools.dll
21:30:03.580:     enc-amf.dll
21:30:03.580:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
21:30:03.580:     decklink-captions.dll
21:30:03.580:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
```

Maybe I should delete all "source copy" files, and try reinstalling?  Is it because I have OBS Studio on an external drive?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 12, 2022)

@Gamerzfanz21 I think the installer did not detect obs being installed on an external drive. Can you check if source-copy.dll is in the program files of your local drive?


----------



## Gamerzfanz21 (Oct 12, 2022)

@Exeldro , I didn't run the .exe file, I downloaded the zip and put the files in manually.  Otherwise, I don't see any traces on C: drive for source-copy.dll file.

I'll try the .exe and run the installer (It does let you change directories, yes?)


----------



## bksbullynyc (Oct 12, 2022)

Hello. Im not sure if im posting in the right place but I DL'ed and installed the source record and its not even showing up as a filter. Anybody else having this issue. Was working fine on my old 27 build. Thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 13, 2022)

@bksbullynyc for obs 27 use version 0.1.4 or lower of the source copy plugin





						Source Copy - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## darkangelus31 (Nov 8, 2022)

I have the same question as @Savage_Doswelk .  How do I "Paste Group" after copying?


----------



## thatdjtroy (Dec 14, 2022)

I have nearly completed the arduous task of converting OBS Mac to PC. Now I'm trying to download Source Copy. (Windows 11) I have tried numerous to install it to OBS 27.2.4 but it doesn't show under tools. Please help. I need to move an intense scene from one Backed up scene to the main, and it's too complicated to rebuild again


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 14, 2022)

@thatdjtroy for OBS 27 download version 0.1.4 or lower from the history page


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 26, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Copy with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> Try fix file paths in the loaded file.
> This helps when you want to copy resources to an other system.
> 
> Example when you load C:\Users\Exeldro\Downloads\scene.json
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

